# Please Help Me Nexus 7 Not Connected to the Computer



## merakliseyit (Apr 17, 2014)

Nexus 7 had I installed autodroid rom.Seamlessly installed.Tablet is Charging both open and closed.But not connected to the computer.usb debugging is on. Check MTP choise.Not connected closed.Not connected opened.Not connected bootloader.while instaling rom I did use twrp wipe/advanced wipe/dalvik,systemicache,data,internal storage and factory reset. PLEASE HELP ME PLEASE!!! I could not find the solution...Sorry My English is very bad.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Had the same happen with Timur USB rom. Disconnect the USB cable, Turn off the tablet. Turn it back on, let android boot then go to settings and turn off both "Fast charge" and "Fixed installation" mode or whatever likely setting autodroid has to do that. Grab your OTG Y-cable and plug it to the N7 USB charger then plug the micro USB OTG end it to the N7. Plug the micro USB end out. Now enable "Fixed installation" mode again. Plug in the micro USB end, again. You should get your N7 charging function back to normal.


----------

